# Fretworking & the Hobbies & Handicrafts Companies New video



## scrimper (11 Jan 2021)

I am not sure if this will be of any interest here, but thought it worth posting just in case.

I have just completed part one of my video on Fretworking. The first part briefly outlines the fretworking/scrollsawing hobby with a mix of aspects of the hobby. Also included is a little fretworking family history.

(Just to point out, the video is a sort of documentary about the history, it is not intended to show any practical techniques of fretworking.)


----------



## Droogs (11 Jan 2021)

enjoyed that scrimper, keep up with the series
looking forward to the next ep


----------



## toolsntat (11 Jan 2021)

scrimper said:


> I am not sure if this will be of any interest here, but thought it worth posting just in case.
> 
> I have just completed part one of my video on Fretworking. The first part briefly outlines the fretworking/scrollsawing hobby with a mix of aspects of the hobby. Also included is a little fretworking family history.
> 
> (Just to point out, the video is a sort of documentary about the history, it is not intended to show any practical techniques of fretworking.)




Very good of you to put this out there for people to find and learn from.
I have some of Hobbies products including the rarely seen hand cranked fretsaw that would be clamped to a suitable flat surface. 
I was lucky to also get a treadle lathe with fretsaw attachment
from a lovely chap in Dereham.
People love seeing them when I'm out doing displays.
Cheers Andy


----------



## Retired (11 Jan 2021)

Hi,

Many thanks scrimper for adding your interesting video. It sure takes me back to the time many dads where interested in hobbies; it seemed like every household had hobbies manuals kicking around; I must have been about 7 when I had my first go at fretwork in 1954. I've owned the expensive Hegner scroll saw but didn't often use it so sold it on; I bought it second hand and didn't lose money on it. I've owned both fret and coping saws for a lifetime but never seen the lever operated fret saw you demonstrate.

Just for interest I think the last time I used my fretsaw on a decent project was when I dreamt up the idea of making my own brass nameplates using the fretsaw with piercing saw blades which cut metal.

Kind regards, Colin.







I was heavily involved with vintage valve radio restorations as an hobby; one project I did was to restore an AVO WAVE WINDER and this needed new change gears so I made the gears and also a wooden box to house them in; these gears tend to get lost over the years so I wanted a way to identify them hence the brass nameplate. Above is a picture of the completed nameplate; I cut every letter out using the fret saw then super glued each in turn to the brass sheet backing adding an authentic brass border.






Here's a similar nameplate made for a chum using the same technique.






The finished nameplate; I also made the wooden box.







This is inside the box; a full set of cast iron change gears; I was honoured with a top restoration award for this project; I also dreamt up a new way of indexing on the lathe for the gear cutting but it's too long and complicated to add and I don't want to bore anyone. What a shame these days when few dads will even know what a fretsaw is being more interested in kicking a ball around but times move on.


----------



## toolsntat (11 Jan 2021)

Retired said:


> Hi,
> 
> Many thanks scrimper for adding your interesting video. It sure takes me back to the time many dads where interested in hobbies; it seemed like every household had hobbies manuals kicking around; I must have been about 7 when I had my first go at fretwork in 1954. I've owned the expensive Hegner scroll saw but didn't often use it so sold it on; I bought it second hand and didn't lose money on it. I've owned both fret and coping saws for a lifetime but never seen the lever operated fret saw you demonstrate.
> 
> ...


 
Top marks and I'm game to hear, perhaps on a new thread? 
Cheers Andy


----------



## Droogs (11 Jan 2021)

+1 all


----------



## donwatson (11 Jan 2021)

Thank you for this, very interesting indeed.


----------



## Retired (13 Jan 2021)

Hi,

Many thanks for your replies; here's a new thread covering my gear cutting in a lathe; I hope it's of interest.

Gear cutting in a lathe.

Kind regards, Colin.


----------



## scrimper (13 Jan 2021)

Looks like my thread has drifted, but just to say Many thanks for the kind comments about my Fret-working video.


----------



## Droogs (13 Jan 2021)

I am looking forward to the next 1


----------



## Retired (13 Jan 2021)

Hi,

Sorry scrimper; blame me . I'm interested in all aspects of woodwork so tend to get carried away. I like the old machines associated with woodworking because as you rightly state they are built to last many lifetimes unlike modern tinny machines built to last until the day after the warranty expires. It's nice to see you encouraging your grandson who looks enthralled in what he's doing; good on you. These old machines even at 120 years old will last another lifetime with just a drop of oil. It's sad that many woodworkers buy a machine and expect it to run forever without lubrication.

When the weather warms up I'll disappear into the gardens and workshop. 

I'm looking forward to your next video.

Kind regards, Colin.


----------



## scrimper (13 Jan 2021)

Retired said:


> Hi,
> 
> Sorry scrimper; blame me . I'm interested in all aspects of woodwork so tend to get carried away. I like the old machines associated with woodworking because as you rightly state they are built to last many lifetimes unlike modern tinny machines built to last until the day after the warranty expires. It's nice to see you encouraging your grandson who looks enthralled in what he's doing; good on you. These old machines even at 120 years old will last another lifetime with just a drop of oil. It's sad that many woodworkers buy a machine and expect it to run forever without lubrication.
> 
> ...



It's OK Colin, thread drift happens and I don't mind sharing. I am working on part 2 of the video but it is hard work and sometimes I have a job to get motivated to do things. Once I get going I am ok.


----------



## Retired (14 Jan 2021)

Hi,

Thanks scrimper; I like other members are looking forward to part 2. I'm finding it virtually impossible at the moment being rather like you; it's snowing and bitterly cold so I can't play out and I'm trying to dodge the flu and Covid remaining here in comfort at the keyboard but at least I'm doing something; it would drive me mad watching guys kick or knock a ball around or all the bad news from around the world on TV.

What kind of things have you made using your fretwork kit; fretwork used to be such a big hobby when I was a kid as was model building using Balsa wood. If only these old hobbies would come back; they started kids off on the right track to use their head and hands also their fathers too were interested; now it's mobile phones and computers which is such a shame; good on you for posting this interesting thread in order to encourage others to have a go.

Kind regards, Colin.


----------



## scrimper (19 Jan 2021)

Just finished and uploaded Part two of my video series on Fret-working.


----------



## toolsntat (19 Jan 2021)

scrimper said:


> Just finished and uploaded Part two of my video series on Fret-working.



Very informative Scrimper, I didn't know about the treadle conversion kit for the handcranked model.
Yes, it is a bit tricky to saw with, particularly when curves are involved (when aren't they?)
Cheers Andy


----------



## cowtown_eric (20 Jan 2021)

I have the treadle machine, and a lot of the other accessories(lpane/fretsaw/dovetail bench vice). Being an antique tool collector, one of my prize purchase was a box full of hand drawn patterns and hobbies magazines from the 30's here in the colonies (Canada). All my old-tool buddies thought I was nuts to purchase this, but getting it home, the patterns were on the backs of old grocery store flyers(prices will astound you!), and it was then, with a tad of research that I realized this was the "get rich quick" advert of the depression. It is indeeed a piece of history.

eric in the colonies


----------



## scrimper (17 Feb 2021)

Just published 2 more Fretworking Videos on YouTube, The first is part 3 of my Hobbies fretworking history series whilst the second is about so called Anto-Fret


----------



## powertools (18 Feb 2021)

Good videos thanks for posting.


----------



## scrimper (20 Feb 2021)

Part Four of my Fretworking video now online, this time I am discussing the Handicraft company from it's inception in 1907 until around the late 1950's.


----------



## Annie (27 Jul 2021)

Hi Scrimper,

I’m new here and you seem like just the person I am looking for to tell me about a recently-acquired Hobbies IDL fretsaw. I am looking forward to learning some of the history behind it as well as learning how to use it. Your video was very informative and I look forward to seeing more of them. 

Annie

P.S. I am struggling to upload photos of my IDL but will keep trying!


----------



## scrimper (28 Jul 2021)

Hi Annie, welcome to UKworkshop. 
I have done quite a few videos related to fretworking, you will find them on my Youtube channel.

Here is a screenshot from my fretworking website than mentions the Hobbies IDL machine.

(I am not sure but I think you have to post several message before you can upload any images)


----------



## Annie (28 Jul 2021)

Hi Scrimper,

Thank you for the screenshot - there’s some really useful information there. I did find more of your videos and have watched some of them this evening. They are great!

I have managed to attach some photos now. The machine I have doesn’t appear to have the drilling attachment, so I’m wondering whether a previous owner removed it? If so, that’s a shame.

Annie


----------



## scrimper (28 Jul 2021)

It does look like it's been modified, from your picture it looks like it has a wooden table whereas the original would have been metal.

Here is a bit more about the IDL machine from 1931.


----------



## Annie (28 Jul 2021)

Thank you Scrimper. Yes, it does have a wooden table, as well as it lacking the drilling attachment. Such a shame that it is not all as it would have been originally.

I am enjoying finding out the history of the machine though. Thank you for enlightening me!


----------

